# lenght of hair



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Maza is 8.5 months now.Is normal that her hair is about 4 inches long?Is her hair short?Should it grow faster?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Maza is 8.5 months now.Is normal that her hair is about 4 inches long?Is her hair short?Should it grow faster?[/B]


That's probably about right. I think each one's hair grows at their own rate and none are right or wrong. Bella is 7 months old and her hair is about 4 inches too.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That was fun , i've never measured dog hair before . Arabella is 7 months old , and her hair is 7 inches as well - she has a very fast growing coat . Sarah


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Piper is 6 months and her hair is 5 inches in length.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

over 7 months old and 7 inches on Tiffany. She also has a fast growing coat. 

Woohoo!
Andrea


----------

